# You know you live in BFE when you shop online for LA CO



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm having to shop at Amazon for LaCo TOT. Not bad 17 for 5 lbs. 
Locke says they quit making it.:laughing: It's weird they stopped making it just when they started carrying Blue Monster.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

La co ???


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hard to read. Is it a specialty sealant. Hi temp??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Typical for Locke.


They have their employees brainwashed to think the only things in the plumbing industry exist in their catalog. If it is not in that book, it does not exist. :laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Typical for Locke.
> 
> 
> They have their employees brainwashed to think the only things in the plumbing industry exist in their catalog. If it is not in that book, it does not exist. :laughing:


No doubt

Locke has office in Plano, I use them quite a bit, but they carry limited items.

They sell water heaters dirt cheap and the parking lot is always full hacks buying stuff there.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

They will live and die by the 80/20 rule with no exception. It seems to work for them.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's your day off. Go back to sleep!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tried to. Been tossing and turning since 5:00. Finally gave up.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Omg. I don't want to get old You see my new level I got. It lights up. I'm ready to run dwv in the dark now. !!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Omg. I don't want to get old You see my new level I got. It lights up. I'm ready to run dwv in the dark now. !!!!


Hold on there whipper snapper. Who said anything about getting old.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mature !!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Experienced !!!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Tried to. Been tossing and turning since 5:00. Finally gave up.



Day off, it's supposed to be busy.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Omg. I don't want to get old You see my new level I got. It lights up. I'm ready to run dwv in the dark now. !!!!



I dont think Mr Biz is old... although ive heard that when he lays down to go to sleep at night... he can actually hear himself wrinkle!:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Typical for Locke.
> 
> They have their employees brainwashed to think the only things in the plumbing industry exist in their catalog. If it is not in that book, it does not exist. :laughing:


 That's how Home Depot trained their employees too!.. in a situtaion, I needed a street 3" 45 pvc ell... " Nope, if you don't see it on the shelf, they don't make it". This is coming from a so called retired plumber older than 32 years old...


----------

